# Pomp and Circumstance Recordings



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

What recordings of the _Pomp and Circumstance _ marches do you like?


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)




----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Recorded: 1969-09-13
Recording Venue: Royal Albert Hall, London


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

Norman del Mar's bright and breezy reading on DG.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Those have it complete. Lots of Pomp


----------



## Geoff48 (Aug 15, 2020)

Barbirolli who doesn’t rush the music and plays it with considerable feeling.


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

Animal the Drummer said:


> Norman del Mar's bright and breezy reading on DG.


Del Mar is an exciting powerful rendition in modern golden age 1976 analog sound, the bass is very impactful (some may say too much) on elequence release and the tempo is brisk, has the most popular pairing with enigma variations, similar in style to Solti......

Mentioned above that some older Brit conductors (Boult, Baribolli, Beecham) are a bit more solemn and majestic in delivery which also works with Elgar, but I would definitely grab the reduced price Del Mar


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

So it's on Eloquence now. Thanks for the info.

As an aside, what a brilliant label that is for reissues.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Solti/LPO....Big, powerful...Solti and Boult were the 2 conductors who could get the LPO to play at top level...


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2020)

I like this from William Walton, which was composed for pomp and circumstance:


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Christabel said:


> I like this from William Walton, which was composed for pomp and circumstance:


Walton wrote 2 superb marches/processionals- Crown Imperial, and Orb snd Sceptre - for coronations of English monarchs....for the original "pomp and circumstance" marches, establishing the tradition - G.F. Handel wins the prize...some of his marches from the oratorios are really grand, majestic, quite magnificent...


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

I like Barbirolli and Solti.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2020)

Heck148 said:


> Walton wrote 2 superb marches/processionals- Crown Imperial, and Orb snd Sceptre - for coronations of English monarchs....for the original "pomp and circumstance" marches, establishing the tradition - G.F. Handel wins the prize...some of his marches from the oratorios are really grand, majestic, quite magnificent...


You'll get no argument from me with this one!!


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

I'm not the biggest fan of Elgar, but Adrian Boult tends to be excellent in his music. His later set, from the mid-70s, seems fresher to me than the 1950s ones.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

Wendy Carlos on "By Request."


----------

